# I've just had a revalation in my alternate picking



## JaeSwift (Dec 16, 2009)

And it's called ''use lighter picks instead of 2mm ones''. 

I'm using 1mm picks now, and I've noticed that my sloppy, choppy sound that was messing up my speed and overall tone on fast scale runs has now completely dissapeared. 

If you're noticing that, when doing scale runs, you have a harder time picking when you go from the low E down to the D & G strings, then switch to a lighter pick. It really worked for me.

Note: I tested it first on my Charvel Model 6, which is a standard 25.5'' scale. Naturally, due to the added string tension it worked even better on my 27'' RG, but the result was still very significant on my normal scale guitar


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 16, 2009)

Im a fan of lighter picks as well.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 16, 2009)

To be fair, I think a lot of guitarists consider 1mm picks to be "heavy."  

I'm in love with 2mm (I think ) V-Picks. I love the options we have as players.

 Congtarz (yes, congtarz) on the preference-finding.


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 16, 2009)

Jazz III's man. The best!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 17, 2009)

They definitely have a different feel. I usually don't go above 1.5, but I have a couple 3mm picks. I like my picks to be firm, so .83mm is the lightest I'll go. Most of my lighter picks are 1mm, however. It's a good size. Also, I find that heavier picks tend to sound darker and their attack is more noticeable.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 17, 2009)

i went the other way- i went to 10's and now my pick doesn't catch on the strings anymore. (the tension from the 10's make the jazz III's 'light' by comparison). or you can angle your pick more, or pick lighter

this is why rusty cooley picks super-close to the bridge, if you've ever noticed.

PG does the same thing, lightish picks with heavy strings


----------



## Mvotre (Dec 18, 2009)

im messing around with v-picks (jazz sized) and dava picks (also jazz sided)

at the moment, v-picks for the win 

but those are fuckin expensive


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 18, 2009)

Vinnie Moore's another one... I remember an interview where he mentioned that he'd switched from super-heavy picks to fairly light tortex ones, and he uses 10s tuned to Eb.

I'm actually the opposite; I use Jazz IIIs with fairly light strings (9-46 tuned down a 1/2 step, or 10-52 tuned down a whole step), but then I have a fairly light pick attack when I'm playing at high speeds, so it sort of evens out.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 18, 2009)

TonalArchitect said:


> To be fair, I think a lot of guitarists consider 1mm picks to be "heavy."



Yeah, that would be me.

I used .38mm for a *really* long time. Like, 7+ years or so. It was only recently, just before I made the switch to 7 strings a little over a year ago, that I switched up to .73mm, or occasionally .88mm.


----------



## 6o66er (Dec 18, 2009)

I had a revelation recently too...the stainless steel jazz iii's are the shit! lol


----------



## meisterjager (Dec 18, 2009)

I use 3.0mm Dunlop Stubby's, they're all good!


----------



## Trespass (Dec 18, 2009)

Using a 5mm Wegen pick clone. For everything. The heavier the strings, the more control I have - It's incredible for acoustics.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 18, 2009)

dunlop tortex .88 green


----------



## 6o66er (Dec 18, 2009)

Trespass said:


> Using a *5mm* Wegen pick clone. For everything. The heavier the strings, the more control I have - It's incredible for acoustics.


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 18, 2009)

I dont use picks, I pick only the using the Force young padawans


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 19, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> I dont use picks, I pick only the using the Force young padawans



You still have much to learn, my young grass-smoker


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Dec 21, 2009)

I like Dava Control picks. It's like having a light or a heavy gauge pick.. just depends on how you hold it. They work quite well for me.


----------



## avenger (Dec 22, 2009)

6o66er said:


> I had a revelation recently too...the stainless steel jazz iii's are the shit! lol


 This sounds fantastic Jazz III's are the best.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 22, 2009)

When I started I used think picks. Now I tend to stick to the 2mm picks. I like the precision you get from the fact that the pick won't bend when you hit the strings. Overall I feel more in control when I use medium to heavy picks. The stiffness helps with the accuracy. It might be difficult to get used to it at first but the benefits (in my opinion) far outweigh the extra effort.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, I when I think of "thin" picks, I think much thinner than 1mm. When you get to really thin picks, it slows down your playing because of how they flex. But up around 1mm or so and higher there's no flex. I've used the blue tortex (1.0mm) forever, and just recently got some Jazz IIIs and am into those now.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 8, 2010)

6o66er said:


> I had a revelation recently too...the stainless steel jazz iii's are the shit! lol


 Where can i aquire these?


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 8, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Where can i aquire these?


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...470-stainless-steel-jazz-iii-shape-picks.html

There you are, good sir.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 8, 2010)

6o66er said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...470-stainless-steel-jazz-iii-shape-picks.html
> 
> There you are, good sir.


 Thank you,kind sir!!


----------



## cob (Jan 8, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> Jazz III's man. The best!


 
i used jazz IIIs forever now I use the dunlop tortex picks. They are about the same size(maybe a tiny bit bigger but nothing significant) but they are around 1mm in thickness and fairly dense, it's interesting. Those also help.


----------



## hutchman (Jan 8, 2010)

Dunlop Tortex Jazz picks. 1.14mm Absolutely love them!!!!!!!!! ...... Do it.........


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 9, 2010)

distressed_romeo said:


> Vinnie Moore's another one... I remember an interview where he mentioned that he'd switched from super-heavy picks to fairly light tortex ones, and he uses 10s tuned to Eb.
> 
> I'm actually the opposite; I use Jazz IIIs with fairly light strings (9-46 tuned down a 1/2 step, or 10-52 tuned down a whole step), but then I have a fairly light pick attack when I'm playing at high speeds, so it sort of evens out.



I've got the same approach too. 

And considering I use Big Stubbys 2mm, I was actually shocked when I was given some Vai and Petrucci signature picks and found them to be a lot thinner than I would have thought.


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 9, 2010)

I use .88's
What's the thickest that they make picks commercially? Just curious.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 10, 2010)

^ It depends. If you're thinking of bigger companies, then I know of 3.0mm Big Stubbies. For boutique stuff, I've heard of (I forget the company) 5.0mm. 

V-Picks, which I prefer, make a model called the Insanity, which is 11.80mm thick. It's actually really easy to play with, and isn't awkward as one might expect. Their picks aren't all insane, with some around .80 in thickness, but the majority are 2.5 or so, which are what I use.


----------



## Harry (Jan 11, 2010)

hutchman said:


> Dunlop Tortex Jazz picks. 1.14mm Absolutely love them!!!!!!!!! ...... Do it.........



Been using those since 2008. Love them picks


----------



## JPMike (Jan 12, 2010)

Ultex Jazz III's.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 13, 2010)

TonalArchitect said:


> V-Picks, which I prefer, make a model called the Insanity, which is *11.80mm thick.* It's actually really easy to play with, and isn't awkward as one might expect. Their picks aren't all insane, with some around .80 in thickness, but the majority are 2.5 or so, which are what I use.


 HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!
Ya got pics of that pick?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 13, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1813314 said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!
> Ya got pics of that pick?


----------



## black_anther (Jan 13, 2010)

I used those stubby plectrums for absolutely ages and then about 3 years ago I switched to using those dunlop tortex 1mm and shortly after the 0.88mm (the green ones) which I was told was the 'hetfield gauge'


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 13, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1813314 said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!
> Ya got pics of that pick?



Yeah. Unless my neglected Flickr account is canceled, you can see it in my review in the Gear forum. Also you can go to their website. Here we go:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 13, 2010)

i'm not really a fan of thinner picks (depending on how thin...) because of how flimsy they are. i have the tendency to break thinner picks.

EDIT: I just checked my picks... I've been using Tortex 1mm for like 7 years now. 2mm must have been like picking w/ a fuckin' brick... 



jymellis said:


> dunlop tortex .88 green


I use these too sometimes. I like em better for acoustics for some reason. I also play with 11s (that's the string gauge for you slower members) on my acoustics.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 13, 2010)

^BRUTAL!! 

I kinda want a few now, just for kicks.
They look really neat too-almost like crystals or gemstones.

Personally I use the Purple(1.14mm), Blue(1mm), Green(0.88m), and Yellow(0.73mm) Dunlop Tortex picks.

I don't NEED picks to be super huge, but I do need them to be made out of something very durable.

Way back when I first started playing (on bass) I was using Fender Heavies, which (I think) are made of celluloid. After a few minutes of playing on my bass the pointed tip was a plateau.

Then I switched to the dunlops after a buddy of mine recommended them, and noted their durability. I decided to go with the blues and purples since I was still a bit doubtful about them lasting. I use mainly the greens and yellows now, but unlike many guitarists I know, I don't lose them very quickly, and I still have my first pack of fender heavys, with a few missing. Because I threw them out after annihilating them!!


----------

